# [V] Payday - The Heist | Steam Gift | PC



## Y-Y-Y-Y-Y (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Fourpack bei Steam von dem Spiel Payday The Heist gekauft. Drei der vier Spiele sind inzwischen untergekommen, aber das vierte habe ich noch nicht verkauft bekommen. Somit gebe ich Euch jetzt hier die Gelegenheit.

Was Ihr dazu braucht? - Lediglich einen gültigen Steam Account. Somit kann ich dem Käufer das Spiel in Steam "als Geschenk übergeben". 

Preislich setze ich jetzt erstmal 10€ als Verhandlungsbasis an.

Bei Interesse meldet euch.


----------



## smooth1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

Steam-Sammelthread V (Herbst Sale...nicht) - Seite 401 - GameStar-Pinboard

dort verkauft einer das geiche für 7.50


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Steam-Sammelthread V (Herbst Sale...nicht) - Seite 401 - GameStar-Pinboard
> 
> dort verkauft einer das geiche für 7.50


 
Du solltest mal lieber ganz ruhig sein hier. 
Verkaufst selbst Keys die nicht funktionieren (da nicht Steamkey) um danach irgendwelche Reste abzugeben die sich in D nicht aktivieren lassen. Und als Krönung noch hinterher "Der Key war wohl schon aktiviert, du lügst mich also an!" Klasse sowas!
Und wenn man dann versucht sein Geld über PayPal zurückzubekommen heisst es "leider sind seit gestern die 45 Tage Meldefrist für Probleme mit Käufen" abgelaufen. Wir werden es aber dennoch zur Kenntnis nehen. Ihr PayPal-Team."
1a, aber Hauptsache anderen hier predigen wollen die Angebote seien zu teuer. 


Also halt du mal schön die Beine still. Zumal du 4€ über PayPal "ja nicht so einfach zurückzahlen kannst". Schon klar. 


*@ Threadersteller:*
Lass dir nicht ans Bein pissen. Das Game kostet aktuell 18,99€ bei Steam. Irgendwer der es noch nicht hat wird sich also freuen was zu sparen. Ich hatte selbst auch 12,99€ dafür im Steam-Sale bezahlt.


----------



## smooth1980 (5. Dezember 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Du solltest mal lieber ganz ruhig sein hier.
> Verkaufst selbst Keys die nicht funktionieren (da nicht Steamkey) um danach irgendwelche Reste abzugeben die sich in D nicht aktivieren lassen. Und als Krönung noch hinterher "Der Key war wohl schon aktiviert, du lügst mich also an!" Klasse sowas!
> Und wenn man dann versucht sein Geld über PayPal zurückzubekommen heisst es "leider sind seit gestern die 45 Tage Meldefrist für Probleme mit Käufen" abgelaufen. Wir werden es aber dennoch zur Kenntnis nehen. Ihr PayPal-Team."
> 1a, aber Hauptsache anderen hier predigen wollen die Angebote seien zu teuer.
> ...



Verbreite hier ma nich solche Märchen Kleiner. Der AVP Key geht in DE zu aktivieren . Nachdem du ihn hattest war er aktiviert somit sind wir Quit. Brauchst net versuchen mir ein Key nachm anderen abzuluchsen . Auf sowas falle Ich net rein. Das kannste vielleicht mit den 12-14 Jährigen Usern hier abziehen aber net mit mir. Jetz is aber Schluß mit Offtopic hier würde Ich mal sagen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit dir bin ich eh fertig! Ich lasse mich doch nicht verarschen von einem Abzocker wie dir.
Erst angeblich "unmöglich 4€ via PayPal oder Überweisung zu erstatten", dann einen dubiosen (warscheinlich sogar geklauten) Key als "Ausgleich" anbieten. Ganz großes Kino! Du bist ohnehin auf meiner Blacklist seitdem!
Bei deiner schäbigen Art traue ich dir sogar zu, dass die Geschichte mit dem verstorbenen Vater auch nur eine geschmacklose Erfindung war um abzulenken. Wenn nicht scheint es dich ja nicht großartig mitgenommen zu haben. *kopfschüttel*

*@ Mods: *
Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll hier nochmal auf null zu stellen damit der TE keine Nachteile von dem Konflikt hier hat. 
Danke und sorry fürs spammen, aber das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Y-Y-Y-Y-Y (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

danke Cryptic-Ravage für die "Verteidigung". Aber ich denke hier ist nicht unbedingt der richtige Ort den Kampf auszutragen. 

Da dies angesprochen wurde: Dies ist 100% ein gültiger Steamkey, da ja bei Steam gekauft. 
Und der Preis ist Verhandlungssache. Ich lasse gerne mit mir reden. 
Paypal usw akzeptiere ich auch. Einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Y-Y-Y-Y-Y (6. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt 10€ Verhandlungsbasis. Macht mir Angebote, wenn euch das zu viel ist.


----------



## Y-Y-Y-Y-Y (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt nur noch 7,50€. Schlagt zu


----------

